# Wifi Turning On...



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the solution to this? Wifi just says Turning On... I left it on for an hour and it still hasn't turned on. It won't toggle off either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

As soon as you get a proper recovery installed and then flash a rom, it will work. Your kernel is mismatched to your wifi module right now.


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

jermaine151 said:


> As soon as you get a proper recovery installed and then flash a rom, it will work. Your kernel is mismatched to your wifi module right now.


Thanks a lot. You've been very considerate and helpful. I'm used to seeing questions flamed.


----------

